# Minimum requirement to secure an Accounting job



## 10duk (Feb 28, 2010)

Dear Friends,
I've secured a skilled migrant visa and would be travelling to Aussie land in October. I've a master in accounting from an US university. While getting my degree evaluated by CPA Australia, I was advised that I'd need to do local LAW courses to be fully compliant with an Australian degree. I've already enrolled with CPA Australia for these courses.
What I'm wondering is if I can secure a job prior to complete these courses. My wife and I are expecting our first child in February and would definitely need a job as soon as I land there. Is it possible to secure a job from abroad? Do companies take interviews over the phone? I've started applying to online recruitment websites like seek.com, michaelpage.com, jobsjobsjobs, etc.
I'd also be grateful if someone can guide me between Sydney and Brisbane which city would give me greater chances of securing a job in accounting field. The current job that I've is of Business analyst or jr. management accounting field. We've relatives living in these cities and would like to live close by.
Any help would be appreciated.
Regards,
Dhronal


----------



## doditz72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh Dhronal I wish somebody would reply! I'm very interested in a guide between Sydney and Brisbane, too! 

But yes, I have friends in Sydney who are currently working Accounting jobs WHILE working on their courses with CPA Australia. From what I understand, completing your CPAA-equivalent degree and proceeding towards a CPAA designation (taking the exams) will allow you to command a higher position/salary, but there's nothing preventing you from taking a lower position in the meantime. Also, I believe what they put emphasis on over there is LOCAL EXPERIENCE - oh, I dread this as I don't have it yet. A good piece of advice I've been given though is to migrate there near fiscal year-end (June), as temp jobs will abound, thereby giving you local experience. Hope this helps.

Anybody who can give us advice on the chances of getting Accounting jobs in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane, please?


----------



## doditz72 (Jul 24, 2011)

How have your applications at online recruitment websites been going, by the way?


----------



## 10duk (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Dodi,
It's been nearly 2 weeks since I've landed in Brisbane, but no calls yet. I'm up for nething... Including temp/contract jobs.
It's seems that in order to get interview calls I'll have to tweak my resume according to job profile. I'd give it one more week then start approaching recruitment firms personally.


----------



## doditz72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Dhronal, oh you're there already?! Best of luck in the job-hunting! I've heard that direct hiring is rare there, you really have to go through the recruitment agencies as the job offers are coursed through them.

So how did you decide on Brisbane over Sydney?


----------



## 10duk (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi dodi,
Yup, I too have approved few recruitment agencies personally. They have assured me finding work won't be a problem as I have a master degree and work experience. I've submitted my resume and am awaiting their call. 
Choosing Brisbane over Sydney. Well I lived for abt a week at both places, and found Brisbane more similar to Atlanta where I've lived fir quite a bit. Plus, gold coast is only an hours drive. 
I'm looking for work at both places though.


----------



## nepoliandgreat (Nov 10, 2010)

You have good qualifications, I do not think that there is something which is making you worry! Now the most important thing that how you apply in job search site and how you draft your resume. You know personal branding through your job application which can impress any recruiter in first look is quite important . So go ahead you can take help from local job agencies and forums like http://www.australiaforum.com in proper category you can give your details and the thing will be very positive!!!


----------



## zohebrupani (Feb 7, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi Friends,
I am new to this community and share similar concerns like you both.
FYI, I am from India, Mumbai, completed my Bachelors in commerce (Bcom), then went to Scotland to do Masters in Accounting & Finance and came back to India. Then worked here for 3 years in accounting (but they were UK Accounting firms, so UK GAAP applied). While working i studied ACCA, (UK CPA, you could say) and almost about to complete it. I am planning to migrate to Australia and wondering about job prospects there.

Though these posts pertain to the year 2011, I am still trying to seek some help from you both about the job prospects in accounting there. Have you guys managed to get any fishes from the pond?

I shall be awaiting your replies.
Thanks

Zoheb


----------

